# Pennsylvania



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Anyone want to start a support group?


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

if it was a little closer maybe im in western mass =\


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

meggiehamilton said:


> Anyone want to start a support group?


I opt for a colony;-) it would be great. Even when I'm in PA, I'm not in your area.


----------



## semperviren (Jul 27, 2008)

What part of PA? I'm in Western PA.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

semperviren said:


> What part of PA? I'm in Western PA.


Ooh! Where at?


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I am in Northeastern PA.


----------



## littlesongbird (Jan 20, 2008)

*---*

---


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, I'm originally form southwestern PA. Anyone here from northwestern area? We could have all corners covered.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah really. :lol We can then meet in the middle of the state somewhere.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

meggiehamilton said:


> Yeah really. :lol We can then meet in the middle of the state somewhere.


From Erie to Philly, Pittsburgh to the Poconos, let's all gather at Penn State!


----------



## kidA (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm from lancaster county, but I'm a senior at Penn State this year! Let me know! I would love to do this.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

But think how incredibly awkward it would be to meet complete strangers in a group.

I'm in the southeast so you are all too far from me except little song bird. Unless we decide to meet in Montgomery Co. or Philly.


----------



## kidA (Jul 16, 2007)

I would probably be the most extroverted I've ever been in my life knowing what we all have in common.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

South Philly here. Anyone else in the area?


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

meghanaddie said:


> South Philly here. Anyone else in the area?


I'm in Philly. If there was a couple more we could start a support group.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

^ i'm down  hopefully a few more philly people will post eventually.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

bumping this to see if there's anyone new


----------



## Reverie (Apr 10, 2006)

Pittsburgh, here. I'm afraid I couldn't travel anywhere outside the city due to lack of transportation, but I think it would be awesome to start a group in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Reverie (Apr 10, 2006)

Right, that's one of the things I would hesitate over. I'm 19, studying at Pitt. You?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd love to meet up with other members, but not really to just talk about SA. Dwelling on the issues gets tedious, whereas meeting new people comfortably would be fun. I'm not sure what we'd do. I'm still college-age in my brain, so I keep thinking, "kegger at my place..." I may actually post that in this section at some point.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## Reverie (Apr 10, 2006)

So, how about just meeting? It doesn't have to be a support group... so-called. It could just be going to a concert or a movie or something else that you hate doing alone. Or lunch at a cafe.

I'm pretty much down for whatever.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

^wooo kegger!! haha

I'd be totally down for a Philly meetup if I could find more people from around here who were interested. Hell, my apartment is big enough that I could even host the thing.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

^ I could get to Philly, no problem. An hour and 15 minutes if I get lost.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

^ yay!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Count me in ... I guess. Now that it might actually happen I'm less than excited.


----------



## Reverie (Apr 10, 2006)

dontcare said:


> Count me in ... I guess. Now that it might actually happen I'm less than excited.


Ahhh... don't remind me. We can all pretend we're figments of each other's imagination. Good conversations that way.

If we're all students, is it safe to assume that Oakland is a good place to start? How about something simple like grabbing a coffee and walking through the museums? South Side is also viable, at least for me.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

The solipsism? What's that?
I actually live here, so I'm more flexible.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

There's young 30-year-olds, and there's old 30-year-olds. We'd be happy to have you join.


----------



## Reverie (Apr 10, 2006)

CoconutHolder, I'm not sure what your smoking habits are, but I have some Djarums that you might appreciate. Clove cigarettes. They're my favorite.

Remember, kids, smoking IS bad for you.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Are you guys going to meet? I will be at Millcreek Tavern in Philly this Friday night.


----------



## Jaydensmama82 (Nov 14, 2008)

*What about Maryland?*

Im close to PA...are you near Hanover?


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

Yo, I am in the Philly area and I think it would be cool to chill with some peeps on here. I am a very young 31 year-old dude.


----------



## PhocusMind (Nov 30, 2008)

I am 29 living in suburbs near philly.. i'd love to meet up with ya guys.

um... there will be alcohol involved yes? or is this some kinda of starbucks gathering. :boogie

would we wear those name tags "Hello my name is..." like it's an AA meeting?

who wants to be my SA sponsor?

Hello my name is Jeff and i've been socially challenged for 29 years now...


----------



## SlipStream7 (Dec 14, 2008)

I live in Meadville PA, at Allegheny College. No car though


----------



## saosin80 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm a few years late with this thread but I'm right outside Philly in bucks county. I guess no one ever got together? The thread just ended kinda flat lol


----------

